# Wildwood



## Rich Decker (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know if anyone from this board is going to Wildwood but stop by if you do. Wildwood is the biggest party event we do each season, it's like a Girls Gone Wild BBQ contest.  My stuff should be at the site this morning, I'm going down after work, hope to get there by 2AM. Tomorrow is sauce, desert and Iron Chief with a few practice chicken cooks. For the first time I'm going to sleep over night and the kids on my team are doing over night for Sunday's turn in's. Back to Vermont on Monday then to Harpoon on Thursday.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2006)

Good Luck Rich.  Take lot of pics.  Especially of the Girls gone wild :!: .


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 14, 2006)

Good Luck, Rich..


----------



## Finney (Jul 14, 2006)

Good luck Rich.
Remember... pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2006)

Rich...seriously...don't forget the pics.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck on the cook, Rich


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Rich on your 1st place in Brisket! Got any pics? Don't forget the wild girls either!


----------



## Griff (Jul 16, 2006)

Where's the girls gone wild pics?

Griff


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 17, 2006)

anyone get the Wildwood results ??


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Brian....Way to go Rich... a big congrats to you on the Brisky  ..  one more w/e in a row for you Rich, and you can take a little time off....  Good luck in that one as welll,,,Dizzy Pig is a tough team this year. wow  great job !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats Rich!!!!!!    Pics??? [-o<


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah, yeah, yeah... good brisket.
Now where's the pics of women?


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 17, 2006)

Waiting on the pics as well....   :grin: ... Rich lives up in Burlington VT... it's either a 10-12 hour drive from Wildwood, to his home... He might have stayed at his brothers in Pa. yesterday, then drove his Lang home today..


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 17, 2006)

I just got home, picks should be up tonight or tomorrow. 

I came in 15th out of about 40 teams

chicken 11th
ribs  DQ
pork DQ
brisket 1st

It was a tough weekend!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I just got home, picks should be up tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I came in 15th out of about 40 teams
> 
> ...



Rich once you get settled, please elaborate more on the DQ's to give us some "do nots" on our future turn in's.  Congrats on the great score on the brisket and chicken!  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

Miss your turn in times?


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 18, 2006)

Here are the pictures, I haven't looked at them and didn't take any so I don't know what's on them.  http://www.lostnationvt.com/wildwood06.htm

On my rib entry I didn't cut through a rib so the judges got 5 samples, one judge gave us all zeros and the other five gave us one's in appearance.

On pork we had a little pooling of sauce on the bottom of the box. I m looking forward to seeing the box to see what it looked like. I can't  imagine the judges getting to the bottom of the box (to much meat) to see sauce. I think of we weren't DQed in ribs it would have gone through. We got all ones in appearance. If the pork went through we would have won, if the ribs went through we would have been reserve.

Oh well Harpoon this week.


----------



## Finney (Jul 18, 2006)

Pics looked pretty good.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Rich I don't know man.  From the look of your boxes you may have gotten robbed.  I would have turned in boxes like those and EXPECTED to win.  Sorry for the bad luck.  Good luck in Harpoon!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2006)

That brisket looked fabulous!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 5, 2006)

Rich gone wild!. Sorry about the DQ's. Great Pics though.


----------

